

Heck of a drive: OC to SF - michelhaddad

Just drove up to SF from Orange County.  The team and I are new to the Bay Area. Would love to meet other founders for coffee, lunch, or to go out in town. Will be here until Sunday evening.<p>Thanks for the help guys...<p>Meesh
======
andymoe
I see you are more about fishery monitoring but an old friend of mine is big
into reef tanks and is a biologist at cal academy and takes care of the big
aquariums there. I'll point him to your stuff anyway. How far along are you
with your product? Feel free to email me.

PS. Put your email address in the about text field so people can contact you
off list.

~~~
michelhaddad
Hey Andy. Will do. I'll shoot you and email.

